# Havanese and carriers



## Amala (Oct 14, 2009)

Hello everyone, Its been along time but " I am Back"

Zamala is now 9 months old and we are still in training. The forum continues to be my greatest friend and helper. Thank to all of you.

We have tried at least 3 types of airline dog carriers for our "sweet" Zamala. 
Yet she is not only a huduni ( including locks) but can claw and bit her way quickly out of anything. She weights about 11 lbs. :frusty:

We are going on a cross country trip from DC to Seattle, WA. I am so confused as to which carrier will be best for her safety, health yet keep her in. We will be on first class American but will have a lay over in Dallas.

I do not want to be turned away at the airport but I also do not to try to find duck tape and pray we make it to Seattle and back.:ban: Does anyone have suggestion for a carrier that may work? 

Thanks for your continued help.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Maybe try giving her a little Rescue Remedy for the trip. Since I'm assuming you'll have her with you maybe you could give her a bully stick or a chew toy to occupy her. Maybe someone with more experience flying with their furkids can help more.


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

Amala said:


> Hello everyone, Its been along time but " I am Back"
> 
> Zamala is now 9 months old and we are still in training. The forum continues to be my greatest friend and helper. Thank to all of you.
> 
> ...


I took my 6 month old Havanese from RI to to the West coast. My vet suggested that she have a about a 1/4 tsp. of Liquid Benydryl. I gave it to her when I arrived at the airport. The only problem that I had was that she hated the taste. I tried using a measuring spoon and half of it ended up on her face. If I were to do this again I would use a medicine dropper. My Jazz ended up doing fine in the airline bag, in the cabin with me. Ask your vet if this is appropriate for your Havanese. Also, how much to give because the dose would be weight related. 
Pam


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I consider myself an expert on the bag thing...especially since I own about 10 of them (NO JOKE)..I have to hide some from my DH so he doesn't know how many I have or he'd have a fit...and, we travel and fly often with her.

Gucci gets frantic at take off, but is fine once the noise stops, I can stick my hand or foot in the bag and that seems to help soothe her. Depending on the stewardess/or attendant....some are cool about letting them on your lap, most are. I take a small blanket and one of those U neck thingies and let her sleep in my lap, under the blanket while I read my book, or watch TV on the iPad..and she's content.

The EGR/ PetEgo bags are the best quality and AWESOME bags, I highly recommend them, I have 3..LOL

I have the contour messenger in black:

http://www.petego.com/category/26/Carriers/product/205/ContourMessengerBag

The universal messenger in grey:

http://www.petego.com/category/26/Carriers/product/109/UniversalSportBag

And the 'Pet at work" bag, which is utterly brilliant if you take your dog to work and then need to stop by the store for milk and can run her in the store in the backpack...love it.:

http://www.petego.com/products.aspx?catId=26&prodId=278

I think the 1st one I showed you will be a bit harder to eat through,
The Jet set carrier might work, too. I don't own that one..but almost bought it a few times 

http://www.petego.com/category/26/Carriers/product/111/JetSetCarrier

I have bought many of my bags at PetsCSN (they have a great selection:

http://www.petsbycsn.com/asp/superb...1058&PiID=2058733&refid=PG371-SZR1058_2058733

This FUL bag is also one of my favorites, if not my favorite and it is so reasonably priced...it has all kinds of handy pockets for treats, cell phones, tickets, passports, etc. and is easy on your shoulder and they can stick their head out of the top and see what is going on, nice ventalation, too. I use this bag mostly for around town, but I have flown with it a few times, especially in the summer when the other bags might be too warm

http://www.petsbycsn.com/asp/superbrowse.asp?ClID=998&filter=A8444~5162

Anyhow.....I hope that helps some!

Have fun on your trip 

Kara


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

If you've never tried Benadryl with you dog and want to try that route, do a trial run before your actual flight. Some dogs (and people) have the opposite response to Benadryl and it can make them very anxious/hyper.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Kara and Zamala's mom... can you tell me the carriers you have tried and didn't work well for your Hav? We are also traveling in December and I want to buy the carrier asap so she gets used to it. 
Kara, how big is Gucci? Ache is 9 lbs so maybe she will be around 10 - 11 in December. Thanks !!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci fluctuates between 9.5 and 10.5, I think she weighed 11 once with her harness and leash on 

There are really a lot of great carriers on the market right now, that's why I keep wanting them, lol..Some of it depends on your needs. They have nice rolling ones, too.

I have this one in size M:

http://www.petsbycsn.com/Snoozer-Pet-Products-86-X-SZR1057.html

and it will certainly fit a 11-13/14 lb dog comfortably, its a nice size, HOWEVER..you have to take some of the parts out to get it under the seat (its like this bar thing that keeps it wide and stiff while you roll around and you remove it to help it collapse under the seat. I mean, its not uber difficult or anything but I'd practice doing it a few times before you travel so you aren't holding up the passengers when they are trying to get off the plane..while you stand there cursing because you can't get the darn stick into the darn compartment..and..:frusty:...and rude people are coughing to get you to move, and yeah...(I'm speaking from experience) lol, Next time I use that bag, I'm going to be proficient at breaking it down and building it back up 

And like I said above....the whole line by PetEgo is great!

http://www.petego.com/

They are high quality, great functioning bags..

Kara


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, Kara, ound: I think you'd win the award for Bag-Diva!! 

I'd love to come to your house and try them on Tucker...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Anytime!!! :biggrin1::whoo:

I often take Gucci to the Library, Fabric stores and short errands (Target, Michaels, etc) and nobody bothers me if she's in a bag...and she loves the outings, when she gets the slightest inclination that I am leaving (shutting the computer, shoes, looking for keys, etc) She starts this whole spinning, jumping dancing thing to come with me and I'm a pushover for it.

But if I have to do alot of shopping, more than 2-3 bags, she has to stay home..that is too much for me. lol

Kara


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

What bags have you tried?

For airline travel, I think the classic sherpa bag is the best. 
http://www.petco.com/product/2615/The-Original-Sherpa.aspx

It is durable and spacious enough for the dog. Lily is 10 pounds and we use a medium. We travel once a month and it hold up great. Two of my family members with small dogs who travel frequently also use a sherpa. I will caution you not to get the one with wheels. We have it and it doesnt fit under some of the seats in front of you in American first. Its great to pull around the airport, but the wheels make it stick up more and take up more space. They may be more expensive than some others, but if you get the right one, it will last the lifetime of the dog.

I am going to get this new Sherpa to replace it, I think:
http://www.thepamperedpetmart.com/M...Product_Code=66237&qts=Affiliate&qtk=6W6wrj6g

Lily has tried to get out towards the end of the flight and will paw at the panel a few times but If Zamala is really in a fit and trying to bust the thing open, I might recommend sedating her with something gentle. It can be stressful on a plane when they are unruly.


----------

